# World of Tanks



## Tim1974 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe über TV-Werbung von diesem Spiel erfahren und mir die Seite bzw. das Video nun mal angeschaut und muß sagen, daß mich die Grafik davon ja echt umhaut, besser als alles andere was ich bisher gesehen habe.
Was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist das Spiel wirklich kostenlos? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nämlich nicht so recht vorstellen, so gut wie es aussieht.

Hat es schon jemand gespielt und Erfahrungen damit?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## Nemesis_AS (12. Mai 2014)

Kannst ja da mal rein schauen!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=155985

Ich selber spiele es schon länger nicht mehr, ist aber ganz ok.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Seeefe (12. Mai 2014)

also die grafik ist jetzt nichz soo top, gibt sehr viele spiele die bessere grafik haben 

ja das spiel ist kostenlos außer du gibst freiwillig geld im spiel aus


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. Mai 2014)

Kannst ja mal in WoT reinschnuppern(kost ja nix).
Zur Zeit finde ich es aber durch technische Probleme unspielbar(Serverlag, instabile FPS).
Die Matches enden auch zu oft in einem Gemetzel ala 15:3

Bis v0.8.5 hab ich es gern mal gespielt, jetzt jedoch verkneif ich mir das

Zur Grafik: Panzermodelle und Texturen sind echt gut, der Rest so lala. Mit max Details sieht es gut aus, ist aber auf keinem PC mit durchweg 60fps mehr spielbar


----------



## Stern1710 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel eines der besten F2P - Spiele ist. 
Allerdings kann man sich um Echtgeld durchaus starke Vorteile kaufen, was z.T durchaus echt nervig ist (Premiummunition mit mehr Schaden)


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2014)

Tolle Grafik? *Prust*

Das sieht teilweise wie vor 10 Jahren aus.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. Mai 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Tolle Grafik? *Prust*
> 
> Das sieht teilweise wie vor 10 Jahren aus.


 
Wenn man die Entwicklung von WoT seit v0.7.x mitverfolgt, kann man schon sagen dass die Grafik aktuell gut ist(statt FXAA nehme man SMAA).


----------



## FkAh (12. Mai 2014)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Zur Zeit finde ich es aber durch technische Probleme unspielbar(Serverlag, instabile FPS).


Unspielbar  isses dadurch nicht. Wenn du weißt, dass die FPS bei dir schwanken,  musst du von vornherein eben die Grafik runterschrauben.
Serverlags  sind nichts aktuelles sondern treten meist auf wenn viel WoT gespielt  wird, beispeilweise an Wochenende mit 5facher Erfahrung.



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Die Matches enden auch zu oft in einem Gemetzel ala 15:3


Aha?  Ich habe bis Anfang letztere Woche T8-T10 matches gespielt. Sehr viele  spannende Dinger dabei. Klar ne ne Runde mit 15:1 ist auch mal drin.  aber nicht die Regel.
Seit letzter Woche in T3-T8 unterwegs gewesen, gleiches Bild dort. Die fast zu Null Niederlagen sind aber auch da selten.



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Bis v0.8.5 hab ich es gern mal gespielt, jetzt jedoch verkneif ich mir das


Wenn du es dir jetzt verkneifst, woher willst du dann über WoT informeirt sein wie es ist?



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel eines der besten F2P - Spiele ist.
> Allerdings kann man sich um Echtgeld durchaus starke Vorteile kaufen, was z.T durchaus echt nervig ist (Premiummunition mit mehr Schaden)


 Wenn man keine Ahnung hat. 
Premiumammo hat genau denselben Schaden wie die reguläre Munition auf dem entsprechenden Panzer. Einzig der Durchschlag wird erhöht, je nach Gun mal merh mal weniger. APCR hat die gleichen Eigenschaften wie AP. HEAT aber ist nicht immer besser als die normale Ammo, weil man dadurch öfter plingt.
Was für Vorteile kann man sich denn noch kaufen, die es exklusiv für Echtgeld gibt? Fallen mir nur Premiumaccount und Fahrzeuge ein. 
-Premiumaccount bringt dir zwar mehr XP und Credits pro Runde, aber dadurch bist du ingame nicht besser gegen andere Panzer
-Premiumtanks bringen zwar mehr Credits, sind aber alle nicht grade die besten Panzer auf ihrer Tierstufe


So @TO
Mach dir einfach mal ein eigenes Bild.
Ist komplett for free zu spielen, kostet nur Nerven. 
Wenn du Fragen has, kannste auch einfach im Sammelthread fragen. Gibt immer konstruktive Antworten. 

EDIT: Hab es natürlich selber gespielt. Bin seit 1,5 Jahren dabei und bin nahe der 11.000 Gefechten.


----------



## Stern1710 (12. Mai 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
> Premiumammo hat genau denselben Schaden wie die reguläre Munition auf dem entsprechenden Panzer. Einzig der Durchschlag wird erhöht, je nach Gun mal merh mal weniger. APCR hat die gleichen Eigenschaften wie AP. HEAT aber ist nicht immer besser als die normale Ammo, weil man dadurch öfter plingt.
> Was für Vorteile kann man sich denn noch kaufen, die es exklusiv für Echtgeld gibt? Fallen mir nur Premiumaccount und Fahrzeuge ein.
> -Premiumaccount bringt dir zwar mehr XP und Credits pro Runde, aber dadurch bist du ingame nicht besser gegen andere Panzer
> -Premiumtanks bringen zwar mehr Credits, sind aber alle nicht grade die besten Panzer auf ihrer Tierstufe.



1) Ich bin seit 0.6.7 dabei,  also ich kenne mich einigermaßen aus. 
2) Schon einmal Artillerie mit Premiummuni gespielt? 
Verdammt stark.. 
Zu stark.. 
Gerne mal 1-Shot kills,  wo man sonst mind.  2 braucht. 
Aber zum Glück auch verdammt teuer

3) Bei Premiumaccount gebe ich dir natürlich recht
4) Manche sind wirklich schlecht,  andere leider auch sehr stark. Ich denke allerdings,  das man bei gutem Skill mit Premium Tanks schneller weiter kommt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> -Premiumtanks bringen zwar mehr Credits, sind aber alle nicht grade die besten Panzer auf ihrer Tierstufe


So würde ich das nicht sagen.

Man muss halt wissen wie man bestimmte Panzer fahren muss...


----------



## FkAh (12. Mai 2014)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> 1) Ich bin seit 0.6.7 dabei,  also ich kenne mich einigermaßen aus.
> 2) Schon einmal Artillerie mit Premiummuni gespielt?
> Verdammt stark..
> Zu stark..
> ...


 1) Das heißt lange nichts. Es gibt Leute mit 40k Gefechten, die zwangsweise lange spielen, aber so spielen als ob sie das erste Mal spielen.
2) Nein, fahre keine Arty. Deine Aussage, dass eine Premiummumpel mehr DMG macht, ist aber falsch. Die Mumpel an sich macht denselben Schaden. Wenn man mehr pennt, hat man mehr tatsächlichen DMG, der theoretische dpm bleibt unverändert.
Der höhere DMG Output bei Arty resultiert aus der höheren Durchschlagskarft udn der dadurch steigenden Wahrscheinlichkeit von Modulschäden bzw. reicht dann auch eine fette Kelle aus, die eben durchkomtm udn nicht nur splasht.
4) Das geht auch @Pseudo
In den niedrigeren Tiers gibts sicherlich einige Fun-Panzer oder auch nen E-25. Aber rein von den Stats ist der größte relevante Teil nicht ausschlaggebend.
Wie meinst du denn dass mein weiter kommt mit nem premiumtank? Das Ding gibt Credits und bringt Crew, aber keine weiteren Panzer erforscht.
und Pseudo, wenn man weiß wie man nen Panzer fahren muss/ sollte dann gibt es nur OP-Tanks. 
Ich rede ja von reinen Papierstats. Nen T34 mit gutem Spieler in ner Hulldownposition bringt natürlich viel. Aber derselbe Spieler hat in einer Stadt im Eckenkampf nicht mehr die Nase vorn, da hats dann wieder mehr nen IS-3 oder so.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> 1) Das heißt lange nichts. Es gibt Leute mit 40k Gefechten, die zwangsweise lange spielen, aber so spielen als ob sie das erste Mal spielen.
> 2) Nein, fahre keine Arty. Deine Aussage, dass eine Premiummumpel mehr DMG macht, ist aber falsch. Die Mumpel an sich macht denselben Schaden. Wenn man mehr pennt, hat man mehr tatsächlichen DMG, der theoretische dpm bleibt unverändert.
> Der höhere DMG Output bei Arty resultiert aus der höheren Durchschlagskarft udn der dadurch steigenden Wahrscheinlichkeit von Modulschäden bzw. reicht dann auch eine fette Kelle aus, die eben durchkomtm udn nicht nur splasht.
> 4) Das geht auch @Pseudo
> ...


 
Ja stimmt schon. Wobei der T26E4 ganz mies ist. Die Schottpanzerung ist total OP 

Ja Forschung ist leider nicht möglich, aber die Credits bringen einen ja auch weiter.


----------



## FkAh (12. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon. Wobei der T26E4 ganz mies ist. Die Schottpanzerung ist total OP
> 
> Ja Forschung ist leider nicht möglich, aber die Credits bringen einen ja auch weiter.


 Davon mach ich mir bald mal selber ein Bild. 

Geht bis zu nem bestimmten Punkt. Anfang letzter Woche hatte ich knapp 59,5 Mille aufem Konto. Neue Panzer hat es mir auch nicht gebracht, weil ich nichst erforscht habe. 
Weiß aber was du meinst. 

Aber dasrüber soll sich der TO noch nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Bis er zu dem Puntk kommt, wo man Geld und nicht merh XP sammelt, dauert es etwas.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. Mai 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Wenn du es dir jetzt verkneifst, woher willst du dann über WoT informeirt sein wie es ist?


 Weil ich v0.9 samt hotfix noch gezockt hab Klugscheißer!
Bis v0.8xxx gern heißt nicht, dass ich danach nicht gespielt hab
Selbst wenn man die Details reduziert läuft der Brack nicht flüssig
Zum glück plagen mich nicht noch zahlreiche andere Bugs und Fails von WoT, von denen Leute im Clan berichten


----------



## longtom (13. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab mit meiner etwas betagten Hardware keine Probleme das Spiel auf Max zu Spielen , und zähl die " zahlreichen " Bugs doch mal auf Interessiert mich Persönlich .

Selbst mit einem i5 2400 und einer GTX 660 hab ich durchgehend 45-80 FPS mit Max Details  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Selbst mit einem i5 2400 und einer GTX 660 hab ich durchgehend 45-80 FPS mit Max Details
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hehe das find ich ja interessant.

Hab mit meiner 770 und nem i5 2500 auf Max auch immer über 30, aber bei mir schankt es mal nur knapp 30 und dann wieder 100.


----------



## longtom (13. Mai 2014)

Kanns nicht ändern bei mir läufts ohne murren warum auch immer .


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

War kein Vorwurf. Finds eben interessant. 

Auf was für einer Auflösung spielst du denn? FoV? Kantenglättung?


----------



## uka (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe im Schnitt zwischen 30 und 45 FPS. Keine SLI Unterstützung und keine Multicore Anpassung sei dank . Mein Bild ist aber auch ein bisschen größer als FHD (2560x1080).


----------



## longtom (13. Mai 2014)

Ich Spiel im Fenster 1873x967  Kantenglättung x4 
Mein Kolege hat auch mit FPS einbrüchen zu kämpfen und das obwohl er Hardware mäßig um einiges besser bestellt ist wie ich (Xeon E3-1245 V3 / Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 OC Windforce 3) ,muß wohl an irgendwelchen Systemeinstellungen liegen anders ist es fast nicht zu erklären .


----------



## Tim1974 (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Kommentare. 

Gibt es denn irgendeinen Haken, ich meine muß man sich registrieren oder ist da irgendwas spywareartiges dabei?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Nein. Nur registrieren - account. Laden. Zocken


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

Na du musst schon nen Account anlegen udn dich regsitrieren.
Aber auch nur Nickname, Email und Passwort, also keien persönlichen Daten. 

Der einzige Haken ist, da der Wargaming Hauptsitz in Russland ist, kein PC vom KGB für Berechnungen etc. benutzen werden kann. 
Ne Quatsch, mir ist keiner bekannt.


----------



## Research (13. Mai 2014)

Sind das nicht Weißrussen?


----------



## FkAh (13. Mai 2014)

Ach shit.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. Mai 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Ich Spiel im Fenster 1873x967  Kantenglättung x4
> Mein Kolege hat auch mit FPS einbrüchen zu kämpfen und das obwohl er Hardware mäßig um einiges besser bestellt ist wie ich (Xeon E3-1245 V3 / Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 OC Windforce 3) ,muß wohl an irgendwelchen Systemeinstellungen liegen anders ist es fast nicht zu erklären .


 Wenn du das neue Beleuchtungssystem nutzt, kannst du ja nur FXAA oder SMAA nutzen!
Oder betreibst du Downsampling?
Und wenn du die einfach Beleuchtung nutzt, ist es kein Wunder dass es bei dir mit genannter Bildrate läuft
Da haben wir es wieder, klugscheißen kann jeder.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe nur auf bestimmten Maps neidrigere FPS. Aber in 99% der Fälle über 30FPS und im Durchschnitt eigentlich konstant 60FPS. (2560x1080, maxed out)


----------



## longtom (13. Mai 2014)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Da haben wir es wieder, klugscheißen kann jeder.




Wer im Glashaus sitzt usw....


----------



## Klinge Xtream (14. Mai 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt usw....


Es geht halt darum, dass es nicht rund läuft! Das bestätigen ja abertausende Beiträge in Foren.
Man muss schon ein Narr sein um das zu bestreiten.

Das mit dem Pausenhof ist zwar über 10 Jahre her, muss mir den Spruch aber merken XD
Sicher ist mein Umgangston nicht immer die feine englische Art, aber der Situation hier doch angemessen.

@longtom: Und mich interessiert immer noch wie man mit dem Forward Renderer 4x AA hinbekommt?
               Und das ohne Grafikfehler!


----------



## longtom (14. Mai 2014)

Erstens solltest du dir einen anderen Umgangston angewöhnen ,der mag zwar bei dir aufm Pausenhof angebracht sein aber nicht hier . 
Und zweitens wer hat das wo bestritten ? Ich sag bei mir läufts ohne Probleme wie bei vielen abertausend anderen auch ,man muß schon ein Narr sein um das zu bestreiten .


----------



## BunkerFunker (2. September 2014)

Wenn ihr die Grafik von World of Tanks gut findet, dann wird euch bei der Grafik von War Thunder Ground Forces die Spucke wegbleiben 

Ich finde WOT macht mehr Spass mit seinen ganzen Funktionen wie Züge, Kompanien usw.
Aber War Thunder ist realistischer und macht ebenfalls einen heiden Spass 

PS. Wer neu ist soll die Linie zum Waffenträger auf E-100 als erstes erforschen


----------



## suzukini (4. September 2014)

Warthunder macht keinen spass da respawn


----------



## O815Gamer (5. September 2014)

Keiner sollte mit der WT Reihe anfangen -.- Die Reihe ist extrem schwer zu spielen, weil man vor allem das Sicht- und Spottingsystem verstanden haben sollte. Deswegen sieht man Neulinge mit Panzern dieses Baums so häufig verkacken...


----------



## FkAh (5. September 2014)

Abgesehen davon ist der WT auf E100 auch nicht umbedingt leicht zu spielen, sofern man mehr als ein Magazin an den Mann bringen möchte.


----------



## BunkerFunker (5. September 2014)

Hmpfh sollen sie halt die KV Linie durchnehmen


----------



## coroc (6. September 2014)

BunkerFunker schrieb:


> Hmpfh sollen sie halt die KV Linie durchnehmen


 Ich denke, am anfang sollte man gar keine Linie gezielt fahren, sondern einfach mal die Low Tiers austesten, was einem gefällt und sich dann entscheiden...


----------



## longtom (6. September 2014)

Und bei manchem sollte die Entscheidung dann lauten das Spiel zu wechseln .


----------

